# OK, joining the 20 ga club - NEF Pardner - What work and who??



## ryanwhit (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm tired of lugging the 12, so I plan on putting the ol pardner to good use.  I know several of you guys have them, so my questions are what did you have done and who did the work.  I have a Doctor sight for it already, and plan on rolling my own tss loads.  I know most guys have forcing cone lengthened, barrel threaded (what thread size, what chokes??) and receiver tapped for the optic.  What else and who did the smith work?

Thanks!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 9, 2011)

Send it down to William at Sumtoy chokes and send a few of your loads with it. He will build a choke for you and also do all the extra gunsmithing work you need done to have the best pattern your gun will shoot. Or send it to gundocc. 

I do know William at Sumtoy has played with TSS a good bit and probably already has a proven set up for your gun. 

Good luck with it Ryan. You will love carrying the 20 around.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 10, 2011)

Ryan - I can tell you who I wouldn't send it to!!!  A quick search will reveal who I'm talking about, but I'm sure you already know.


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 10, 2011)

Trizey said:


> Ryan - I can tell you who I wouldn't send it to!!!  A quick search will reveal who I'm talking about, but I'm sure you already know.



yeah, I was gonna go to him, but decided I'd come here for some other suggestions.  I'd like to have it back before my boy starts school in 4 years.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 10, 2011)

ryanwhit said:


> yeah, I was gonna go to him, but decided I'd come here for some other suggestions.  I'd like to have it back before my boy starts school in 4 years.



Lol I heard that.


----------



## gobblingghost (Oct 10, 2011)

That's if he does what he says he will do.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 11, 2011)

I guess I had different results, but I took my gun up to GunDoc and spent the day at his shop while he worked on it. I had the forcing cone lengthened and had it threaded to accept chokes. I went with a $20 Colonial Arms choke and it out patterns any gun in the house. Last year was my first hunting with it and I doubt I'll ever carry the 12 again unless something happens to the 20 (knock on wood).


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 11, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> I guess I had different results, but I took my gun up to GunDoc and spent the day at his shop while he worked on it. I had the forcing cone lengthened and had it threaded to accept chokes. I went with a $20 Colonial Arms choke and it out patterns any gun in the house. Last year was my first hunting with it and I doubt I'll ever carry the 12 again unless something happens to the 20 (knock on wood).




If I go to him I will use your model and wait in the shop for him to do the work.  You did have a solid season with yours last year.


----------



## Gadget (Oct 14, 2011)

If your barrel is thick enough then go with a rem choke, if not then you'll have get tru-choke threads. My Savage 20ga is tru but the 12ga I'm having built just like it will be Rem. Cut my barrel down to 25 inches. You'll want a good recoil pad, something like a limbsaver, might have to do a grind to fit if they don't make one for your gun, had my stock re-angled to reduce recoil and adjusted the LOP before fitting the limbsaver. I would also look into doing some trigger work depending on how good or bad the trigger is on that gun, I've had mine worked on, in rifles I like around 2lbs, turkey guns 3. Tapping into a single shot barrel to mount your docter can be tricky, I would go with the Marlin 336 type base that Burris makes so you can mount directly to the barrel instead of using a weaver base, This is what I had done. The 336 base had to be custom machined to fit my gun, the screws for the base had to be machined too, it was a very technical mount job I'd say, be sure your smith has the skills to do it. Some other things I had done which may not apply to your gun is custom swivel studs for a sling and safety tab mod.


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 14, 2011)

Gadget said:


> If your barrel is thick enough then go with a rem choke, if not then you'll have get tru-choke threads. My Savage 20ga is tru but the 12ga I'm having built just like it will be Rem. Cut my barrel down to 25 inches. You'll want a good recoil pad, something like a limbsaver, might have to do a grind to fit if they don't make one for your gun, had my stock re-angled to reduce recoil and adjusted the LOP before fitting the limbsaver. I would also look into doing some trigger work depending on how good or bad the trigger is on that gun, I've had mine worked on, in rifles I like around 2lbs, turkey guns 3. Tapping into a single shot barrel to mount your docter can be tricky, I would go with the Marlin 336 type base that Burris makes so you can mount directly to the barrel instead of using a weaver base, This is what I had done. The 336 base had to be custom machined to fit my gun, the screws for the base had to be machined too, it was a very technical mount job I'd say, be sure your smith has the skills to do it. Some other things I had done which may not apply to your gun is custom swivel studs for a sling and safety tab mod.




Great info Gadget, thanks!  I haven't looked in to bases for the Doctor at all.  I'll check out that Burris base.  I had thought about trigger work too - my rifles are also 2 lbs - but heavy shotgun triggers have never been a problem for me.  I'll look into it, I certainly wouldn't mind a better trigger.  Did you have the forcing cone lengthened?


----------



## Etter2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Joe Burnam decided to finally sell his single shot 12 last year and I couldn't let anybody else have it.  (It's killed probably more gobblers than I've ever seen).  I carried it a few times last year in the mtns and it's unbelievable how light it is compared to my benelli.  

Don't remember what choke is in it but it has tru glo sights and throws a heck of a pattern.  

I really didn't need another turkey gun but when you're hunting anywhere from 2000-4000' in a day, it makes quite a difference.

Joe also opened up the stock and took the rod out of it and it lightened it up a lot.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 16, 2011)

Gadget said:


> If your barrel is thick enough then go with a rem choke, if not then you'll have get tru-choke threads. My Savage 20ga is tru but the 12ga I'm having built just like it will be Rem. Cut my barrel down to 25 inches. You'll want a good recoil pad, something like a limbsaver, might have to do a grind to fit if they don't make one for your gun, had my stock re-angled to reduce recoil and adjusted the LOP before fitting the limbsaver. I would also look into doing some trigger work depending on how good or bad the trigger is on that gun, I've had mine worked on, in rifles I like around 2lbs, turkey guns 3. Tapping into a single shot barrel to mount your docter can be tricky, I would go with the Marlin 336 type base that Burris makes so you can mount directly to the barrel instead of using a weaver base, This is what I had done. The 336 base had to be custom machined to fit my gun, the screws for the base had to be machined too, it was a very technical mount job I'd say, be sure your smith has the skills to do it. Some other things I had done which may not apply to your gun is custom swivel studs for a sling and safety tab mod.



Rick, I didn't think GunDocc adjusted the triggers on the 220


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 16, 2011)

Etter2 said:


> Joe Burnam decided to finally sell his single shot 12 last year and I couldn't let anybody else have it.  (It's killed probably more gobblers than I've ever seen).  I carried it a few times last year in the mtns and it's unbelievable how light it is compared to my benelli.
> 
> Don't remember what choke is in it but it has tru glo sights and throws a heck of a pattern.
> 
> ...




What single shot is it?  

looks like your yearling thread got jacked

we need to get together for a hunt sometime.


----------



## Gadget (Oct 16, 2011)

Gaswamp said:


> Rick, I didn't think GunDocc adjusted the triggers on the 220




He put a new firing pin, pin spring, and I think trigger spring as well, don't remember if he did any polishing or grinding on parts or not, the trigger is at 3lbs with no creep.





ryanwhit said:


> Did you have the forcing cone lengthened?




yeah chamber and forcing cone lengthened.


----------



## BERN (Oct 21, 2011)

Y'all please forgive me my ignorance...

I'm using an NEF pardner youth that came out of the box threaded for invector chokes. I put a tightwad in it and have been happy with that and hevi-13 3" #6. 

What is the advantage of lengthening the forcing cone? Specifically what is that doing to the shot as it travels down the barrel and how does that improve pattern?


----------



## WFL (Oct 21, 2011)

BERN said:


> Y'all please forgive me my ignorance...
> 
> I'm using an NEF pardner youth that came out of the box threaded for invector chokes. I put a tightwad in it and have been happy with that and hevi-13 3" #6.
> 
> What is the advantage of lengthening the forcing cone? Specifically what is that doing to the shot as it travels down the barrel and how does that improve pattern?



What is will do is take a short ramp and make it into a long ramp.   I is like you pushing a cart up a 45 degree ramp or a 15 degree ramp. It also will help with the recoil of the gun also.   It help most of the time but have seen some guns that stay about the same.   Now you may go to the Federal Heavy or the HVl-13 in the 7's and pick your gun up.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 25, 2011)

Ryan,

Understanding certain frustrations at times with Gundocc....the quality of work is without question and I wouldn't hesitate to send him a gun again. 

I'm sure you've seen my little H&R Pardner Jr on here since I post the pictures of it up all the dang time! (which is essentially the same gun) that he worked on and it is seriously the most insane turkey gun I've ever hunted with.  

He milled the barrel to accept a truchoke and installed a choke for me, then he drilled and tapped and custom cut a rail for my fastfire to mount on.  The he took off the plastic butt plate and installed a custom cut sims pad and installed sling swivels.  I did not have the forcing cone lengthened and I don't notice any weakness in the pattern or overkill on recoil.  If I was going to do it again, I would probably ask him to do it just because I know it's probably the best option.  But the point is that I don't think it's necessary to get a spectacular turkey gun back from the smith.

Since I recieved it back I have hunted with it exclusively and it literally has not failed to kill a single turkey that i put a red dot on (something in the 12-15 turkeys range over the past few years).  Threw a 52 yard death wad at a turkey in vidalia this part year and my wife killed a 24# bird stone dead with it as well.

Regardless of who you go to, get quality work and that gun will be a straight up killa.  Plus you will seriously never feel it even if you walk 100 miles in a day.  They weigh nothing....but they pack a wallop.


----------



## Etter2 (Oct 28, 2011)

ryanwhit said:


> What single shot is it?
> 
> looks like your yearling thread got jacked
> 
> we need to get together for a hunt sometime.



Absolutely!

It's an H&R.  He cut down the barrel, tapped it for a choke, added fiber optics, shortened the stock, and took the weight bar out of it.  It's ridiculously light.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 29, 2012)

got any pics of the finished product?


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 31, 2012)

Not completely finished yet, but here is a pic with its first turkey:






This was my last GA bird, killed on 5-13 in the NW GA mountains.

I had my local gun smith lengthen the forcing cone and mill a flat spot on top of the barrel to accept the Marlin 336 base for the doctor.  He only had Remington choke tube reamers, and the tolerances in the barrel were to close for him to feel comfortable.  I called Gunndoc, asked him if he could do it, and took it to him one day.  He threaded it with Truchoke threads and advised me on which choke would likely work best - a colonial arms TSTK2.  His work took only 30 minutes and the process was painless.  I installed swivel sling studs, sling,  and a  grind-to-fit limbsaver recoil pad.

I plan to add the protective shroud to keep the Doctor from getting banged up, and then send the whole thing off to be dipped in MO Bottomland.

I'm really happy with how the gun turned out!  I'd like to have another single shot in 12 GA.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 2, 2012)

looks good, without camo.  Dr. optics have really gotten competitive to the Burris in price lately too


----------



## ryanwhit (Nov 2, 2012)

I think when I bought the doctor it was about $250 or so.  Seems like it was nearly half price, and like you say, not much more than the FF2.  So far I'm happy with it.  I'll get some more pics up when the gun is totally done.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm convinced that my 20 gauge Pardner is the best turkey gun there is. I added a slip on limbsaver to mine this past season just for comfort but other than that I haven't changed anything to it since I originally had it done. I've been kicking around the idea of dipping it in Bottomland but haven't made up my mind yet. It's been pulling double duty this fall killing squirrels too.


----------



## firedup (Nov 12, 2012)

First, I have never posted here so let me say I think you folks have a great site.  I have hidden in the shadows for a good bit to listen and learn. LOVE TO TURKEY HUNT!

I saw this post and couldn't help it.  Couple years ago I had the same thoughts about the weight and sheer brutality of the 12's I was shootin'. So it was time to go to a 20. I also choose the NEF Pardner. I shortened the barrel to just over minimum legal length. The barrel is now cut to 18.25 WITHOUT the extended choke. I had the barrel threaded to Invector style choke tube. I choose this style because there are so many options for choke sizing and manufactor. There was plenty of metal left in the barrel and that was one reason I choose the NEF. I added an after market collapsible pistol grip stock and strate forearm. Put on adjustable truglo fiber optic gun sites. Made the ramps for the mounting my self from old Rem rifle sites. Home done camo job. It comes in at 4.25 lbs and is 30" long closed. 34" extended (these are without extended choke installed). I am totally thrilled with the gun. Its name is "Little Man" and it will easily roll birds at 40 yds with a Pure Gold .570 choke and Hevishot #7's. Magblends shoot almost as well. It shot crazy good with an IC .555 but was a little TOOO tite for my liking (inside 20-25 you had to be DEAD ON). Good luck with your gun project.  Your NEF can be a SWEET SHOOTER!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jan 7, 2013)

Firedup if that is an ATI stock how well is it working for you?  I'm working on a 20 to go with my 10 and 12 and am at a stop as to what stock I want.  The youth model is too short for me and I'm not real sure about the tamer.


----------

